

Take Instagram filters to the next level with Maxstagram - mayank
https://github.com/mayanklahiri/maxstagram

======
nakedrobot2
This is neat. Cool work!

But :-) while your headline is justifiably front-page HN worthy, these are
_not_ "instagram filters to the next level". Take a look at all the instagram
clones, and their filters. The filters suck. They are usually not very nice,
and make most photos look worse.

Now of course the people who dislike Instagram will disagree with me, but as a
photographer myself, I can see that most of Instagram's filters are lovingly
made, and they do something that most people can't match - and it's not for
lack of trying to copy them!

In other words, you can't take a bunch of random transformations and hope to
get anything remotely like the Instagram filters. These things take a great
effort to make.

Again, no criticism intended of your work - more of your headline....

cheers!

------
pcrumm
Interesting idea! It would be neat if one were able to select a filter that's
already been used (off an editor's pick or an image in the gallery) and apply
that particular filter on their image of choice as well. Crowd-sourced
selection of the best filters might produce nifty results.

~~~
firloop
Agreed, this would make this way cooler. Maybe someone could turn this into a
web app where people vote on the best filters, and you can either make a
random filter or choose from a selection of highly-voted filters. Could be
very interesting.

edit: I see that this is already a webapp, but the additional functionality I
described would still be cool.

~~~
zmb_
Genetic algorithm for filter generation with a human fitness function.

------
mmwanga
This is cool, very cool.

------
camus
cool but how do i pt it in my android native app?

------
SunboX
If I get it right, it just uses ImageMagic?

So why is this a HN? ;/

~~~
tobinfricke
What's wrong with "just using ImageMagic"?

~~~
SunboX
A simple comandline wrapper of ImageMagic isn't really news. But if enought
people like it, it's ok. No news for me

